# LuCraft pics, finally!



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good boats there! Looks sharp too, nice work.

My uncle has a 1974 Lucraft that he bought new, I think it was one of the first 14' flatbottoms built, still has it, and still looks like new! Fish-catching machines.


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

I like that boat.. How does it ride? Is it good in the skinny??


----------



## 65lbsailfish (Jul 30, 2009)

The boat rides pretty good except for a busy tight chop of more than a foot or so. It floats real skinny too. I think i'm gonna glass in a couple of boxes/ beer cooler and storage foward of the center gunnel boxes up to the casing platform. But, i'll wait until I use it more before get in to reconstruction. KP


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info.. I like the looks of that boat..


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Thanks for the info.. I like the looks of that boat..



You too could own one of your own! Check the microskiffs for sale section


----------

